# Case Farmall 95C DPF question



## memory (Aug 7, 2013)

We just bought a brand new Case Farmall 95C and I have some questions about the Diesel Particulate Filter system. How often does this go through a cleaning process? Will it cause the exhaust to smoke? I have looked in the owners manual and it did not mention how often it goes through a cleaning process.

The reason I ask is while I was using it, the exhaust started to smoke. When it happened, it kind of scared me being a brand new tractor and never dealt with DPF before. I shut the tractor off. It only had 6 hours on it at the time. I am thinking it was going through a cleaning process but surely it doesn't happen every six hours.


----------



## memory (Aug 7, 2013)

I have some other questions. I noticed there is a reservoir for mineral oil, I have looked through the manual and it does not mention anything about this. How often will this need to be filled or will it ever? Is this something like the DEF where if you run out, the tractor will quit running?

It says to contact the dealer at 3000 hours for the DPF. Does the filter get changed or does it get cleaned? How big of a job is it?

Also, when should the oil be changed for the first time? I would think it would be after the break in period, which is 50 hours, but the manual does not mention to change the oil at that time.

Anybody have any thoughts on this? Does this need to be in a different forum?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, memory... If it was my brand new 95C case, I'd be calling the dealer and talking to a service person to find out exactly what you need to do. With all that new technology, I would make sure I talked to, or e-mailed the dealer to get everything you need to do in writing. New tractors aren't cheap these days... protect your investment.


----------

